# Sollte Gentoo 2008.0 nicht gestern Released sein?

## ConiKost

Moin!

Mal ne kleine Frage. Sollte der Gentoo 2008.0 Snapshot nicht gestern released werden?

----------

## s.hase

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

----------

## schachti

Nein, erst Ende März, siehe http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml#doc_chap2.

EDIT: Entweder werde ich alt, oder mein Koffein-Pegel ist noch zu niedrig - s.hase war schneller.   :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Eh, das wurde wohl geändert. Ich könnte schwören, gestern stand da noch Release 17. März?

----------

## schachti

Meinst Du evtl. http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080123_releng_beta.xml? Scheinbar wurde der Zeitplan nachträglich geändert und die Seite dort nicht angepasst...

----------

## think4urs11

leider gibt es diese Info nur via inoffizieller Kanäle...

 *http://ben.liveforge.org/2008/03/10/while-waiting wrote:*   

> The beta release was originally planned for last week, but has suffered a little delay (but I can assure you that our Release Engineering team is working hard to get it out of the door very soon).

 

----------

## schachti

Wieso wird das denn nicht einfach offiziell veröffentlicht? Lieber ein solches Eingeständnis, als die Community im Dunkeln tappen zu lassen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ach, ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann der erste Thread kommt, wo gefrag wird, wann gentoo 200x.y veröffentlich wird. Müssen wir jedes Jahr dasselbe erleben?

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wieso wird das denn nicht einfach offiziell veröffentlicht?

 

Meinereiner als Berufszyniker würde sagen unserer PR fehlt etwas die 'Sustainability' (Mgmt. neusprech)

Das 'Strohfeuer' der praktisch täglichen News Ende Januar ist bereits wieder verpufft.

----------

## schachti

Einen ähnlichen Eindruck hatte ich auch - anfangs 3 News an einem Tag, dann hat es ziemlich schnell exponentiell abgenommen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Wieso wird das denn nicht einfach offiziell veröffentlicht? 
> 
> Meinereiner als Berufszyniker würde sagen unserer PR fehlt etwas die 'Sustainability' (Mgmt. neusprech)
> 
> Das 'Strohfeuer' der praktisch täglichen News Ende Januar ist bereits wieder verpufft.

 

Ganz so einfach würde ich das der PR an dieser Stelle nicht anheften wollen ...

Davon ab: Mein Stand der Dinge ist, dass ein beta1 "asap" in die Gänge kommen soll. Wer Interesse hat den HPPA-Kram vorab zu testen mag sich mit mir per PM/Email/Jabber/ICQ/whatever in Verbindung setzen.

----------

## think4urs11

Ok, genau genommen kann die PR nur das veröffentlichen was ihr sozusagen aus der Entwicklung auch gemeldet wird (von 'investigativem direkt-aus-den-Labors' Journalismus mal abgesehen).

In dem Fall liegt dann also 'der schwarze Peter' beim Releaseteam da die PR nicht geagt haben das es Verzögerungen gibt und man dies doch bitte öffentlich bekanntgeben möge - gemäß dem OS-Credo 'anounce early, announce often'...

Fakt ist jedenfalls das die Information das was klemmt bzw. der Termin nicht gehalten werden wird auf dem Weg zum Kunden (den Usern) irgendwo steckenblieb und nur via inoffizieller Wege zu finden ist.

Weiterhin ist Fakt das Ende Januar eine wahre Infoflut veröffentlicht wurde, diese aber genauso schnell wieder zu Ende war wie sie kam. Das auf Dauer eine derartige Frequenz nicht zu halten war ist schon klar allerdings wirkt das ganze 'nach außen' schon ein wenig seltsam.

----------

## tazinblack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ach, ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann der erste Thread kommt, wo gefrag wird, wann gentoo 200x.y veröffentlich wird. Müssen wir jedes Jahr dasselbe erleben?

 

Also ich finde, wir sollten an den guten alten Traditionen festhalten  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   Wieso wird das denn nicht einfach offiziell veröffentlicht? 
> 
> Meinereiner als Berufszyniker würde sagen unserer PR fehlt etwas die 'Sustainability' (Mgmt. neusprech)
> 
> Das 'Strohfeuer' der praktisch täglichen News Ende Januar ist bereits wieder verpufft. 
> ...

 

Gibt es eigentlich wirklich Nutzer, die gentoo auf hppa nutzen und wenn ja sind das viele? Ich dachte immer hppa ist tod. So weit mir bekannt baut HP doch gar keine Workstations mehr mit hppa???

Ok, ich seh grade, es gibt tatsächlich noch Server, aber 1,1 GHz klingt nicht ganz zeitgemäß (auch im Unixbereich).

Werden da überhaupt die Grafikkarten unterstützt?

----------

## dertobi123

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich wirklich Nutzer, die gentoo auf hppa nutzen

 

ja - sonst würd ich das ja wohl nicht machen  :Wink: 

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> und wenn ja sind das viele?

 

Ich hab mal spasseshalber gesagt "die hälfte kenn ich persönlich", ein paar mehr werden es schon noch sein  :Razz: 

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Ich dachte immer hppa ist tod. So weit mir bekannt baut HP doch gar keine Workstations mehr mit hppa???

 

Auch hier: Ja, HPPA ist ein abgekündigtes Produkt. Als "Nachfolger" werden die Itaniums propagiert, die neueren HPPA Server/Workstations sollen sich auch einfach auf Itanium "umbauen" lassen.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Ok, ich seh grade, es gibt tatsächlich noch Server, aber 1,1 GHz klingt nicht ganz zeitgemäß (auch im Unixbereich).

 

That's it.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Werden da überhaupt die Grafikkarten unterstützt?

 

Im Prinzip: nein.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ok, genau genommen kann die PR nur das veröffentlichen was ihr sozusagen aus der Entwicklung auch gemeldet wird (von 'investigativem direkt-aus-den-Labors' Journalismus mal abgesehen).
> 
> In dem Fall liegt dann also 'der schwarze Peter' beim Releaseteam da die PR nicht geagt haben das es Verzögerungen gibt und man dies doch bitte öffentlich bekanntgeben möge - gemäß dem OS-Credo 'anounce early, announce often'...

 

Sagen wir so - beim PR-Team ist die "Info" angekommen, das Release-Team hat andere Prioritäten als einen wöchentlichen Lagebericht zu "warum es noch nicht fertig ist" abzugeben, es gab eine Initiative dazu, eine Nachricht auf die Webseite zu setzen - minder erfolgreich, wie man sieht. Ich persönlich finde das ganze etwas "suboptimal", habe aber weder die nötige Zeit mich dort intensiv einzubringen noch das Interesse einer Handvoll Leute auf die Schlappen zu treten ...

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Weiterhin ist Fakt das Ende Januar eine wahre Infoflut veröffentlicht wurde, diese aber genauso schnell wieder zu Ende war wie sie kam. Das auf Dauer eine derartige Frequenz nicht zu halten war ist schon klar allerdings wirkt das ganze 'nach außen' schon ein wenig seltsam.

 

"So isses halt" - mir ist auch klar wie "toll" das rüberkommt, aber solange einer breiten Masse innerhalb von Gentoo dies entweder egal ist oder nicht der Wille da ist, dort was längerfristiges auf die Beine zu stellen ... wirds halt so aussehen, als wie wenn man in einen Ameisenhaufen reinpiekt - kurzfristig bewegen sich alle und dann ist auch wieder gut.

----------

## tazinblack

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch hier: Ja, HPPA ist ein abgekündigtes Produkt. Als "Nachfolger" werden die Itaniums propagiert, die neueren HPPA Server/Workstations sollen sich auch einfach auf Itanium "umbauen" lassen.
> 
> 

 

Na das klingt ja erfolgversprechend. Itanium, ist das nicht auch ne Todgeburt?

----------

## hoschi

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

 

Und mal wieder kein Wort in der Oeffentlichkeit, kein Newseintrag, nix...

Und NEIN. Das auf der Projektseite reicht NICHT AUS.

Newseintrag? Pressemeldung?

Die Informationspolitik ist also genauso beschissen wie vorher. Habe bei Gianelloni auch nichts anderes erwartet, von daher   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe kein Problem mit der Verspaetung. Aber es ist halt wie immer bei Gentoo. Ja keine offene Diskussion und keine Wort in den offiziellen News. Die heutigen montly News waeren da wirklich die letzte Moeglichkeit gewesen, nicht ein Wort.

Schlau Leute haetten das Release auf "When it's done!" gesetzt und ein Geruecht von "early 08" verbreitet   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Fakt ist jedenfalls das die Information das was klemmt bzw. der Termin nicht gehalten werden wird auf dem Weg zum Kunden (den Usern) irgendwo steckenblieb und nur via inoffizieller Wege zu finden ist.

 

Siehe auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214231

----------

## think4urs11

bug.gentoo.org ist jetzt nicht gerade das was ich als offizielles Newssystem bezeichnen würde, noch dazu ist der bug 2 Wochen hinter der Realität her.

Mindestens auf der Releaseinfo-Seite, besser noch direkt auf www.gentoo.org sollte es schon stehen, alles andere gültet nich.

Es war ein Fehler die Releasedaten _so_ detailiert bekanntzugeben (weil tag-genaue Ankündigungen fast bei niemandem klappen, weder CS noch OS) und es ist ein Fehler jetzt exakt gar nichts am status quo zu verändern.

Es muß ja nicht öffentlich breitgetreten werden das einer von Releng wg. familiärer Probleme derzeit nicht mitarbeiten kann aber _irgendeine_ Meldung tut schon Not.

Aus der Sicht eines Außenstehenden hat sich Gentoo (mal wieder) von jeglicher PR verabschiedet und zwar seit spätestens 10.3. - schlichte Tatsache.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Es war ein Fehler die Releasedaten _so_ detailiert bekanntzugeben (weil tag-genaue Ankündigungen fast bei niemandem klappen, weder CS noch OS) und es ist ein Fehler jetzt exakt gar nichts am status quo zu verändern.

 

Ja, kein Widerspruch.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Es muß ja nicht öffentlich breitgetreten werden das einer von Releng wg. familiärer Probleme derzeit nicht mitarbeiten kann aber _irgendeine_ Meldung tut schon Not.

 

Ja, kein Widerspruch.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Aus der Sicht eines Außenstehenden hat sich Gentoo (mal wieder) von jeglicher PR verabschiedet und zwar seit spätestens 10.3. - schlichte Tatsache.

 

Das "Problem" ist, dass man immer den selben Leuten hinterherrennen muss, um irgendwas zu erreichen. Und irgendwann ist man es einfach nur noch leid. 

btw. http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_2a1ce23e70f898c5e7a5de96738013be.xml

----------

## hoschi

Ich glaube dafuer hat jeder Verstaendnis, dafuer hat sogar jeder Verstaendnis ohne jegliche Begruendung und Email.

Die Community ist einfach angefressen, weil absolut niemand es fuer noetig gehalten hat bescheid zu geben. Und dieses Problem haben wir jetzt seit langem obwohl mit der Ablehnung von Drobbins Angebot gesagt wurde, dass sich ALLES bessern wuerde, vor allem die Informationspolitik.

Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt auch schon erwischt, wie ich ueber Debian oder Arch nachgedacht habe *grusel*

----------

## jkoerner

Nur zu!

Da ich einige Jahre mit Debian verbracht habe kann ich nur empfehlen das einmal anzutesten...   :Twisted Evil: 

Denn auch dort klaffen Anspruch und Realität weit auseinander. Nur daß man dort zu den Release kritischen Punkten mit einer hübschen Grafik informiert wird(wie realitätsnah diese Grafik ist sei dahingestellt). Allein die Freigabe von Sarge, die vorletzte stabile Ausgabe, hatte sich Monate verzögert. Zitat von Unbekannt, "..wie das Warten auf weißen Rauch: Habemus release..."

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe Debian schon benutzt, ich weiss schon warum ich bei Gentoo bin   :Wink: 

Arch muss ich aber wirklich mal testen, das ganze Konzept klingt nach "fuer Hoschi gemacht". Aber es ist nicht alles Gold was glaenzt.

Scheinbar unterstuetzt Arch-Linux EFI (Nachfolger des BIOS) gar nicht, weswegen eine Installation auf meinem MacBook "anstrengend" verlaufen duerfte.

Dagegen halten koennte man, dass die aktuelle Installations-CD von Gentoo ja nicht mal mehr eine halbwegs aktuelle Lan-Karte erkennen kann, wie in meinem (Richtig geraten!) MacBook. Dafuer hat DerTobi aber ja die TING-Universals gebastelt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Ich habe so Probleme mit der Version 2007.0

Ich habe so viele errors und Bugs. Bsp. device-mapper usw.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Dave

----------

## gimpel

Version von was? Live-CD? Da kannst du eine X-beliebige andere nehmen. Knoppix, SysRescCD, was auch immer.

Aktuelle stage tarballs und portage snapshots gibts hier:

http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

----------

## think4urs11

2 Posts angehangen

----------

## xraver

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt auch schon erwischt, wie ich ueber Debian oder Arch nachgedacht habe *grusel*

 

Nun ja, nachdenken ist schon mal gut. Aber bedenke auch das du unter Gentoo jederzeit Problemlos an "frischer" Software rankommst was bei Debian nicht der Fall ist. Dort ist dann viel viel Handarbeit angesagt oder eben "richtiges" Warten auf neues Releases.

Ich verstehe gar nicht die Aufregung. Ist doch egal ob Gentoo 2008 schon da ist oder nicht. Wie jeder weiss kann man auf andere LiveCD´s ausweichen.

Klar, die Informationspolitik ist mal wieder miste, aber das ist doch nix neues und wird Gentoo irgendwann mal das Genick brechen.

Lol, wenn ich daran denke wie ich mit Freude immer den GWN gelesen habe. Lange ist es her, und würde es den heute wieder geben, ich glaub ich würde darauf verzichten.

----------

## sirro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe gar nicht die Aufregung. Ist doch egal ob Gentoo 2008 schon da ist oder nicht. Wie jeder weiss kann man auf andere LiveCD´s ausweichen.

 

Würde es jeder wissen wäre es ja wirklich kein Problem. Aber man sieht ja auch hier im Forum, dass es anscheinend nicht jeder weiss.

Ich wusste z.B. zwar von TING, die mir auch sehr geholfen hat, aber von inoffiziellen Stage3-tars habe ich gestern zum ersten mal gelesen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wie jeder weiss kann man auf andere LiveCD´s ausweichen.

 

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Würde es jeder wissen wäre es ja wirklich kein Problem. Aber man sieht ja auch hier im Forum, dass es anscheinend nicht jeder weiss.

 

Woher soll man das auch wissen? Ting und Daniels stages sind nicht gerade offensichtlich zu finden.

Diejenigen die es wissen beschäftigen sich schon länger mit Linux und/oder Gentoo im speziellen. Das ich davon weiß kann leider nicht auf die Allgemeinheit umgemünzt werden.

Unbestreitbar ist jedenfalls 

a) ohne aktuelles Bootmedium kann neue Hardware nicht mit Gentoo installiert werden (div. Wlan, NIC, Sata, ...-Chips)

b) 'ausweichen' auf andere OS/Live-CD's um Gentoo zu _installieren_ ist nicht nur aus PR-Sicht ein(e) Witz/Katastrophe

c) vorgefertigte stage-tarballs sind aufgrund immer wieder auftretender größerer Problemchen (apache, expat, baselayout, ...) problematisch wenn neuere 'Versionen' davon nur alle heiligen Zeiten (lies bei Erscheinen neuer Bootmedien) aktualisiert werden.

Viel der 'Frequenz' im Forum könnte durch häufigere Updates der stages abgefackelt werden weil viele Fehler dann einfach nicht mehr auftreten (und i.d.R. gerade Neueinsteiger hart treffen)

d) <political not too incorrect mode>hinter den Kulissen div. Provinzfürsten teils sinnfreie Grabenkämpfchen ausfechten die dem Vorwärtskommen von Gentoo als Ganzem nicht unbedingt zuträglich sind</political not too incorrect mode>. Ursächlich daran sind auch die Interessenkonflikte aufgrund Posten/Kompetenzüberschneidungen. Wer z.B. verantwortlich die Releases steuert, gleichzeitig bei der Infrastruktur ein (gewichtiges?) Wörtchen mitredet und bei der PR mitmischt der wird sich sicher nicht selbst in den Fuß schießen und negatives veröffentlichen (lassen) wenn es nicht sein muß.

Aber wir beginnen uns im Kreis zu drehen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Aber wir beginnen uns im Kreis zu drehen.

 

... und das eigentlich schon ab dem ersten Post  :Wink:  Ansonsten kann ich dir (leider) nur zustimmen ...

----------

## ConiKost

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Ich verstehe gar nicht die Aufregung. Ist doch egal ob Gentoo 2008 schon da ist oder nicht. Wie jeder weiss kann man auf andere LiveCD´s ausweichen. 
> 
> Würde es jeder wissen wäre es ja wirklich kein Problem. Aber man sieht ja auch hier im Forum, dass es anscheinend nicht jeder weiss.
> 
> Ich wusste z.B. zwar von TING, die mir auch sehr geholfen hat, aber von inoffiziellen Stage3-tars habe ich gestern zum ersten mal gelesen.

 

Ich als Threadersteller weis das auch  :Wink:  Die Frage war auch mehr aus neugier gestellt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   Ich verstehe gar nicht die Aufregung. Ist doch egal ob Gentoo 2008 schon da ist oder nicht. Wie jeder weiss kann man auf andere LiveCD´s ausweichen. 
> 
> Würde es jeder wissen wäre es ja wirklich kein Problem. Aber man sieht ja auch hier im Forum, dass es anscheinend nicht jeder weiss.
> 
> Ich wusste z.B. zwar von TING, die mir auch sehr geholfen hat, aber von inoffiziellen Stage3-tars habe ich gestern zum ersten mal gelesen. 
> ...

 

Zumindest aus meiner Sicht ist gewollt, dass TING auf halber Flamme kocht - oder was glaubt ihr wie es sonst im Karton rappeln würde? Auf der -releng Liste wars ja vor einiger Zeit nachzulesen - die Problemchen, die TING löst sind vornehmlich erstmal uninteressant ... hoschi kann da ein Lied von Singen  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Zumindest aus meiner Sicht ist gewollt, dass TING auf halber Flamme kocht - oder was glaubt ihr wie es sonst im Karton rappeln würde? 

 

Einer muß die Frage ja stellen ...  :Wink: 

<ketzermodus>Wäre das so schädlich in dem 'Laden' mal die Fenster auf Durchlüften zu stellen?</ketzermodus>

----------

## hoschi

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

 

Hoffentlich kriegt da jetzt keiner die Domain in den falschen Hals. Obwohl die Diskussion um die Leitung sicher noch nicht beendet sein duerfte.

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Ich verstehe gar nicht die Aufregung. Ist doch egal ob Gentoo 2008 schon da ist oder nicht. Wie jeder weiss kann man auf andere LiveCD´s ausweichen. 
> 
> Würde es jeder wissen wäre es ja wirklich kein Problem. Aber man sieht ja auch hier im Forum, dass es anscheinend nicht jeder weiss.
> 
> Ich wusste z.B. zwar von TING, die mir auch sehr geholfen hat, aber von inoffiziellen Stage3-tars habe ich gestern zum ersten mal gelesen.

 

Ich kenne beides und wir waeren damit wieder beim Thema:

Netzwerklose Installation und Aushaengeschild - User wollen autark sein und ein Release haben, damit sie schlichtweg was in der Hand halten

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> die Problemchen, die TING löst sind vornehmlich erstmal uninteressant ... hoschi kann da ein Lied von Singen 

 

*peif*

----------

## hoschi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Zumindest aus meiner Sicht ist gewollt, dass TING auf halber Flamme kocht - oder was glaubt ihr wie es sonst im Karton rappeln würde?  
> 
> Einer muß die Frage ja stellen ... 
> 
> <ketzermodus>Wäre das so schädlich in dem 'Laden' mal die Fenster auf Durchlüften zu stellen?</ketzermodus>

 

Du rennst da bei einer Person voll gegen die Wand, erspar es dir  :Wink: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wer z.B. verantwortlich die Releases steuert, gleichzeitig bei der Infrastruktur ein (gewichtiges?) Wörtchen mitredet und bei der PR mitmischt der wird sich sicher nicht selbst in den Fuß schießen und negatives veröffentlichen (lassen) wenn es nicht sein muß.
> 
> 

 

Siehe oben.

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Du rennst da bei einer Person voll gegen die Wand, erspar es dir 

 

ach nö wieso denn? Die Unterwäsche ist doch feuerfest und ein frisches Stuhlbeinsägeblatt ist schnell besorgt  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Warum geht man den Weg mit dem Installationsmedien nicht etwas anders anders an?

Man könnte sich doch nur auf aktuelle Stages konzentrieren und auf andere LiveCD´s setzen - zumindest diese alternative in der Doku aufnehmen.

Es gibt wirklich gute LiveCD´s die mehr können als nur ein Installationsmedium zu sein (z.b Rescuesystem).

Aber da es ja schon intern harkt wird wohl noch Problematischer mit anderen Projekten zusammen zu arbeiten.

So könnte man Ressourcen sparen, hätte eine Super LiveCD - und bei richtiger Wahl kann sie dann auch noch mehr als ein Gentoo-Installations-Medium.

Naja, dann schauen wir mal was sich noch tut. Gentoo´s "Kriese" scheint auf jeden fall noch nicht überwunden. Schade was aus dem Glanzstück Gentoo geworden ist.

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe Gentoo bis zum letzten ebuild treu und bin gespannt wann und wie endlich mal ein Ruck durch den Gentoozug wandert und es endlich mal wieder vorwärts geht.

Können wir ja froh sein das Gentoo eine Source/MEta Distribution ist und auf sowas geniales wie portage setzt. Als Binary Distribution währe Gentoo schon lange gestorben.

----------

## dertobi123

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Warum geht man den Weg mit dem Installationsmedien nicht etwas anders anders an?
> 
> Man könnte sich doch nur auf aktuelle Stages konzentrieren und auf andere LiveCD´s setzen - zumindest diese alternative in der Doku aufnehmen.

 

Man müsste die Form eines Releases und die Art wann und wie Releases entstehen grundsätzlich überdenken - aber "man" will das nicht, das ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck. Ich hatte in diesem öffentlichen Releng-Meeting Anfang des Jahres versucht in diese Richtung zu denken, aber wie gesagt - es interessiert nicht.

Im Kern braucht Gentoo a) aktuelle Stages, die genau dann veröffentlicht werden, wenn es größere Änderungen an der Toolchain oder so expat-Klamotten gab - alternativ halt alle paar Monate um die Updaterei in Grenzen zu halten und b) eine bootbare InstallationsCD mit einem _aktuellen_ Kernel, d.h. mit erscheinen einer neuen Kernel-Version brauchts für x86/amd64 und in kleinerem Maße auch für andere Architekturen eine neue InstallationsCD.

Die beiden Dinge müsste man entweder von einander entkoppeln - oder regelmäßig "Test"-Versionen veröffentlichen, die wiederum regelmäßig bei Bedarf (oder Ablauf eines Zeitrahmens) als "Release" deklariert werden. Mit dem Maß an Automation was catalyst/genkernel an der Stelle erlauben ein Klacks - und vor allem würde man nicht monatelang an irgendwelchen ollen Snapshots rumfrickeln, die zum Zeitpunkt des Release das Prädikat "Asbach Uralt" verdienen.

Eigentlich könnte es alles ganz einfach sein ...

----------

## ScytheMan

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_ba4bdbb89c2777f6e127a88be5794732.xml

evtl. is das der grund?

----------

## dertobi123

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_ba4bdbb89c2777f6e127a88be5794732.xml
> 
> evtl. is das der grund?

 

auch, steht aber auch schon auf der ersten Seite des Threads  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_ba4bdbb89c2777f6e127a88be5794732.xml
> 
> evtl. is das der grund? 
> 
> auch, steht aber auch schon auf der ersten Seite des Threads 

 

whoops. glatt übersehen.

----------

## Anarcho

Gibt es irgendwo eine vernünftige Anleitung wie man ein Stage3 Archive bastelt? Da gibt es ja sicherlich ein paar Sachen zu beachten.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Gibt es irgendwo eine vernünftige Anleitung wie man ein Stage3 Archive bastelt?

 

Nein, die Doku zu catalyst ist quasi nicht existent, bzw. beschränkt sich auf die verfügbaren Spec-Files.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Da gibt es ja sicherlich ein paar Sachen zu beachten.

 

Man nehme die Spec-Files von sources.gentoo.org, installiere catalyst, erstelle mit catalyst -s <timestamp> einen Snapshot, passe die Spec-Files soweit an, besorge sich ein (aktuelles) Stage3-Archiv als Ausgangsbasis und rufe dann catalyst -f stage{1,2,3} auf und hat im besten Fall ein fertiges, neues Stage3-Archiv.

----------

## xraver

Mal ne etwas blöde Frage, ist es sonderlich schwer ein stage zu erstellen? Zumindest für x86/64  Architekturen stell ich mir das nicht sonderlich schwer vor.

Was gibt es da zu beachten?

Hab bis jetzt immer nicht verstanden wo genau das Problem liegt. Wenn die Gentoo Köpfe das nicht wollen/hinbekommen dann kann die Community vielleicht ja was basteln.

----------

## gimpel

Da kann sich die community ja dann mit Herrn Robbins zusammentun, der bietet ja schon quasi monatlich aktualisierte stage tarballs an.

*duck*

IMHO ist das aber eine richtig gute Sache, weil

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> vorgefertigte stage-tarballs sind aufgrund immer wieder auftretender größerer Problemchen (apache, expat, baselayout, ...) problematisch wenn neuere 'Versionen' davon nur alle heiligen Zeiten (lies bei Erscheinen neuer Bootmedien) aktualisiert werden.
> 
> Viel der 'Frequenz' im Forum könnte durch häufigere Updates der stages abgefackelt werden weil viele Fehler dann einfach nicht mehr auftreten (und i.d.R. gerade Neueinsteiger hart treffen)

 

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Warum geht man den Weg mit dem Installationsmedien nicht etwas anders anders an?
> 
> Man könnte sich doch nur auf aktuelle Stages konzentrieren und auf andere LiveCD´s setzen - zumindest diese alternative in der Doku aufnehmen. 
> 
> Man müsste die Form eines Releases und die Art wann und wie Releases entstehen grundsätzlich überdenken - aber "man" will das nicht, das ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck. Ich hatte in diesem öffentlichen Releng-Meeting Anfang des Jahres versucht in diese Richtung zu denken, aber wie gesagt - es interessiert nicht.
> ...

 

Ich finde die Idee von neuen Stages nach einem grossen Update (GLIBC,GCC, BASELAYOUT) sehr gut, aber ich kenne da jemanden der in jeder Datei die er auf einer Installations-CD persoenlich nicht sehen will ein unglaubliches Risiko fuer Bugs sieht (die aber auch nur er sehen kann!). Zweitens gibt es dann mit dem "geliebten" Installer sich noch mehr Probleme, das ganze Voodoo-Zeugs...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ausserdem wirft dir wahrscheinlich sofort jemand an den Kopf, dass Releases "boese" waeren, weil eine Metadistribution sowas ja nicht braucht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zAfi

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ausserdem wirft dir wahrscheinlich sofort jemand an den Kopf, dass Releases "boese" waeren, weil eine Metadistribution sowas ja nicht braucht  

 

hehe...nc dazu  :Wink: 

Was ist eigentlich mit einer stage1 Installation? Noch möglich? Oder eher davon abzuraten?

----------

## Max Steel

eher nicht machen, ist glaub der Stand der Dinge.

Und dashier beachten bei ner Neuinstalla von stage 3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4889168.html#4889168

----------

## schachti

Machen kannst Du es schon - einfacher ist aber meiner Meinung nach stage 3, dann CFLAGS etc. anpassen und emerge -e world (und dauert auch nicht wesentlich länger).

----------

## hoschi

Stage3 installieren

emerge -e system (Core-System insbesondere C/C++ Librarys und GCC neu bauen)

emerge -e world

Genau das Gleiche macht man bei einer Stage1 auch, nur mit der oben beschriebenen Variante ist es bequemer.

Zweimal kompilieren macht z.B. Sinn wenn man, wie sich gerade jetzt anbietet, den Compiler mit einer hoeheren Versionsnummer verwenden will, ausserdem hebelt man diverse theoretische Henne-Ei-Probleme aus.

----------

## hitachi

Angehängt --Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich will den Link nur zum Zwecke des Gesamtüberblickes posten.

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2008/12510.html

Gruss

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-676802.html  :Wink: 

----------

## jkoerner

Gott-O-Gott, ich hab' mir heute Sabayon angetan und verzweifelt versucht meine beiden etwas verworrenen Festplatten zu ordnen...

Mit der Live/Install-Cd herumzuspielen kommt ganz gut. Der grafische Installer ist auch gelungen. Aber nachdem ich so verwegen war zu installieren fing das Elend an. Per default ist ~x86 eingetragen, aber die auf der CD enthaltene Software ist so alt, daß weder emerge noch paludis irgend etwas bewirken können. Jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf, daß meine rückgesicherte Gentoo-Installation endlich, in die richtigen Partitionen kopiert, wieder seinen Dienst aufnehmen kann.

Ich gelobe feierlich nie wieder fremd(-Linux) zu installieren und hoffe auf eine rettungsfähige (Live-CD)2008.0   :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Ich gelobe feierlich nie wieder fremd(-Linux)

 

Es gibt "Fremdlinux", und es gibt Murks. Du bist leider nicht mit "Fremdlinux" fremdgegangen.   :Wink: 

----------

## jkoerner

Hast schon recht...

Aber ich habe hier auch BSD und Plan9 am Laufen, daher die Einschränkung. Zugegebenermaßen eine schlecht gewählte Umschreibung, aber Gentoo läuft wieder und alles ist gut.

Letztendlich weiß ich jetzt wofür eine gut gemachte und aktuelle Live-CD ist...

----------

